# What ever happened to Mike Young (NPM Editor)?



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Mike Young where did you go? anyone know if MYoung has moved on from NPM? just curious, i have tried to contact him on a few occassions but received no responses. i am thinking he has moved on to bigger and better things. Mike you out there? If anyone knows anything please give me the 411. thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

He was shot by Scott. We didn't like him anyway.










































Kidding.... He's around


----------

